# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  In the news today *triggers*

## rose

***TRIGGERS***
Anyone who reads or watches the news will not have been able to escape the news about the 13 year old girl who went missing at the weekend and was found hanging last night.
Its absolutely tragic that a person so young would take their own life, or even know how to take their own life.
It has really shocked and upset me.

RIP Amber.

----------


## Paula

I hadn't seen what happened, but guessed it was that.  That poor little girl - she's just a bit younger than my Youngest ....

----------


## Suzi

It's shocking and terrible and about the worst thing for me. It was hard enough having a child who self harmed, but to take their own life because they can't see another way out and weren't able to talk to me/anyone else is just beyond horrific. 
There just aren't words, but my thoughts are out there for anyone affected...

----------

